# NE gills for girlfriend



## wetherhill (Aug 10, 2009)

My girlfriend wants to start fishing. She wants huge bass, but I am thinking a large number of feisty gills would be better. Fishing is more fun when you catch fish - especially for newbies. I thought I might take her to some of the ponds in the parks near where she lives - Concord Twp. near Painesville. Has anyone had any luck in the Lake or Geauga metro parks? Any tips on places to go would be greatly appreciated. I am from Southeastern Ohio so I don't have any experience with the water up there.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

P.M. Sent...........


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

you want gills go to veterans park in mentor off hopkins road..nothing big but you'll catch fish all day....good luck


----------



## steve b (Jun 15, 2009)

Try Punderson Lake or East Branch Res.. steve b


----------

